# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  5 خطوات لإطالة عمر بطارية الجهاز اللوحي " تابلت أو أي باد "

## دموع الغصون

*


أجهزة التابلت Tablet أو الأي باد iPad تحتاج لمعامله خاصة لأطالة عمر البطارية الخاصه بها قدر المستطاع ، و بالتالى الحفاظ على الجهاز أطول فترة زمينة ممكنة .

 إليكم 5 خطوات هامة يجب عليك إن تحافظ عليها في أستعمال جهاز التابلت Tablet و الأي باد 


iPad : 1- التقليل من حدة سطوع الشاشة screen’s brightness : تقليل سطوع شاشة الجهاز الخاص من أهم الخطوات التي تحسن حالة و تطيل حياة البطارية ، حيث إن الشاشة تمثل أكبر قوة السحب على الجهاز . وبالتلي يجب عليك خفض سطوع الشاشة بقدر ما يمكنك التعامل مع الجهاز بضوء منخفض دون التسبب في إجهاد العين ، وبالاخص عند خفض سطوح الشاشة اثناء القراءة سيؤتي ثماره على حياة البطارية . 

2- تقصير مدة القفل التلقائي screen Aoto lock : أجهزة التابلت Tablet و الأي باد iPad تقوم بالقفل التلقائي إذا توقفت عن لمس الشاشة لمدة معينة ، و للحفاظ على حالة البطارية يفضل تقصير تلك المدة إلى دقيقة بالأكثر و ذلك حتي يفصل الجهاز تلقائيا من نفسه إذا توقفت عن استخدامه لأي سبب ما ، فقط يمكنك لمس الشاشة من جديد لتعود إلى استعماله . سوف يؤي ذلك إلى إطالة عمر البطارية بشكل ملحوظ إذا كنت تستخدم الكثير من المهام قصيرة مثل التحقق من البريد الإلكتروني أو إرسال رسائل SMS سريعة .



 3- الغاء و تقليل تنبيهات التطبيقات المختلفة : الغاء أو تقليل تنبيهات التطبيقات المختلفة يكون لها أثر فعال على عمر بطريتك ، و بالأخص الأصوات المصاحبة لتلك التنبهات على سبيل المثال ، تطبيقات الوسائط الاجتماعية مثل التويتر و الفيس بوك حتي عندما لا تدخل على تلك التطبيقات فهي ترسل لك تنبيهات بكل جديد وهذا يؤثر بشكل مباشر على عمر الجهاز الخاص بك ، فيمكنك تعين التطبيقات شدشدة الأهمية لتصل تنبيهاتها لك بينما تلغي الغير الهامة كالألعاب مثل و تطبيقات الشبكات الاجتماعية و تبقي تنبيهات البريد الأكتروني لأهميته لك ، أو يمكنك على الأقل إلغاء تلك التنبيهات أثناء نومك لرفع الضغط عن جهازك على الأقل 8 ساعات يومياً . 

4- قفل البلوتث و نظام تحديد المواقع : تعطيل البلوتوث عند عدم حاجتك له يكون له اثر فعال في الحفاظ على عمر البطارية ، وكذلك غلق الواي فاي أيضًا و اهمهم هو نظام تحديد المواقع إذا كنت بغير حاجة له فيفضل غبقه تماماً لما يستهلكه من جهد من البطارية لتتبع مكانك ، و يمكنك أستخدام وضع الطاشرة للجهاز لقفل كل ما يسحب من عمر بطاريتك إذا كنت لا تحتاج الجاهز لمدة يوم مثلا أو تقرأ كتاب طويل أو تشاهد فيلم ، وذلك لتقلل من الجهد على جهازك .

 5- انهي التطبيقات التي لا ترغب فيها : تأكد دائماً من إنهاء التطبيق عند خروجك منه ، حتي لا يستمر في سحب طاقة من بطاريتك ، فمثلا إن كنت تستخدم تطبيق الـ skype ثم أنتهت من احتياجك له ، بدلا من إن تخرج من التطبيق احر على تسجيل خروج من التطبيق حتي لا يستمر في سحب طاقة من بطاريتك وكذلك اى تطبيق اخر .






*

----------

